# Armored mc cable cutter 3/8'



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

I use *****.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

I've never installed MC that was 3/8's of a foot thick. For the smaller stuff I have always used the Seatek Roto-Split. For feeder MC I use 2 pairs of Channel locks and tin snips.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

I used to use a greenlee and a klein. Dad uses one made by someone I can't remember. It does the larger sizes cable better. I finally broke mine and started using my *****. I can strip it faster and I have one less tool to carry. Just me.....


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Always a Seatek brand RotoSplit.

FWIW the Klein Tools and AFC branded ones are made by Seatek.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Hippie said:


> I use *****.


That's fine if you only have to strip a few cables here and there. For production MC work, I believe that a rotary splitting tool is a must.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Peter D said:


> That's fine if you only have to strip a few cables here and there. For production MC work, I believe that a rotary splitting tool is a must.



I'm faster using *****.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*******

*****


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> I'm faster using *****.


You probably think you're faster, but there is no chance that bending the cable over, cutting it, and reshaping it so there are no sharp edges is faster than *****. Not a chance.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Peter D said:


> You probably think you're faster, but there is no chance that bending the cable over, cutting it, and reshaping it so there are no sharp edges is faster than *****. Not a chance.





You don't bend cut reshape. You snip twist snip and you are done. I do things as fast as I can while still doing quality work. Maybe you cant do it quicker but I can. I work with guys who use a splitter and they are not any faster than I am.


----------



## KayJay (Jan 20, 2008)

I use the Seatek as well. I have three different sizes of their RotoSplits. I don’t have any problems with nicking the outer insulation covering on the conductors that some guys seem to have an issue with.

I use about a 6-inch loop of mason line tied through the end to suspend it from the knife snap on my Klein pouch, sort of like a gunslinger setup. 
I would make a more permanent arrangement, like maybe a hole on the hinged end to run a chain or rawhide lace through to hang it from, but I don’t really see any where to put one without it interfering with the flex or cable being split.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

I have always used a hacksaw but recently they got a few greenlee roto splits at work, they looked like a pain to use but now that I'm used to it I use it all the time.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Peter D said:


> That's fine if you only have to strip a few cables here and there. For production MC work, I believe that a rotary splitting tool is a must.


I agree 100%



jwjrw said:


> I'm faster using *****.


No way



jwjrw said:


> You don't bend cut reshape. You snip twist snip and you are done. I do things as fast as I can while still doing quality work. Maybe you cant do it quicker but I can. I work with guys who use a splitter and they are not any faster than I am.


Then the guys don't know how to use the splitter.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I agree 100%
> 
> 
> 
> ...





OK I'm slower than you guys but faster than the guys I work around.... Between picking it up and carrying it around I am slower with the cutter...The physical act of cutting the MC is only a part of it. The redhead and connector have to go on. I do things as fast as I can correctly. This works best for me.


----------



## jahaiap (Sep 3, 2009)

http://www.service.kleintools.com/T...rs and BX Cutter CUTTERS-CABLE CUT-ALPURPBXCT


Get one of these, shears AL sheathing clean, reshapes the sheathing around the anti-short if needed, and strips #12. Very handy tool.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

jahaiap said:


> http://www.service.kleintools.com/Tool/PRD/Category/All-Purpose%20Shears%20and%20BX%20Cutter%20CUTTERS-CABLE%20CUT-ALPURPBXCT
> 
> Get one of these, shears AL sheathing clean, reshapes the sheathing around the anti-short if needed, and strips #12. Very handy tool.


I own one and it's nowhere near as quick as a rotosplit


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

jahaiap said:


> http://www.service.kleintools.com/T...rs and BX Cutter CUTTERS-CABLE CUT-ALPURPBXCT
> 
> 
> Get one of these, shears AL sheathing clean, reshapes the sheathing around the anti-short if needed, and strips #12. Very handy tool.


The only thing that is good for is cutting MC cable. For stripping it, it's basically worthless. And yes, I tried.


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

Peter D said:


> The only thing that is good for is cutting MC cable. For stripping it, it's basically worthless. And yes, I tried.


I strip MC with it everyday. It dulls quickly though when you use it on other materials. :no:


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*Mass P*

I don't do mass production anymore. It lowers my profit too much. But when I do it as my side job I use *****. 

Here is my method

Premeasure

break, break, cut, snip, slide about 10sec total time


----------



## JmanAllen (Aug 3, 2011)

I use the best tool around klien ***** lol

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Cletis said:


> I don't do mass production anymore. It lowers my profit too much. But when I do it as my side job I use *****.
> 
> Here is my method
> 
> ...



:blink:

How does a contractor do side work? :001_huh:


----------



## MarkyMark (Jan 31, 2009)

I have a couple of Greenlee's and also have an Ideal. I don't really have a preference.

My guys' preference is either to steal one out of my tool box, or to use *****/snips. For some reason it is like pulling teeth to get them to buy one.


----------



## oww-is-that-hot? (Jun 26, 2011)

Cletis said:


> I don't do mass production anymore. It lowers my profit too much. But when I do it as my side job I use *****.
> 
> Here is my method
> 
> ...


Ten seconds? Yeah that's waaayy too long. It takes me and everyone I work with probably 4 seconds to split and strip the jacket off. Insert cable into splitters, wiggle the wheel, slide off jacket. Maybe ten seconds to red head it and have it ready for the connector. And we all use splitters, different types but as long as it isn't the "Sir Nickless" or whatever then you have a good fast splitter. I think they are called auto-clamp splitters.

Also - wasn't this thread about an armored cable cutter? I don't exactly know what he meant by that but that doesn't mean a splitter.


----------



## jahaiap (Sep 3, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I own one and it's nowhere near as quick as a rotosplit


I dont own a roto-split and I love my cutters, maybe I just havent seen the light. Im sure the roto split would be faster. When compared to dikes these cutters are way better, in my opinion. The pair I have now and the others I have had in the past always stripped #12 perfectly :thumbup:


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

jwjrw said:


> :blink:
> 
> How does a contractor do side work? :001_huh:





:whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*Job*

You obviously missed the other thread where I stated I was a gynecologist by day and electrician by night...and sometimes gynecologist by night as well...


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

I bought one at a garage sale for a buck. I'm going to have to try it soon.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> :blink:
> 
> How does a contractor do side work? :001_huh:


At least "The Troll" is very entertaining. :thumbsup:


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

oww-is-that-hot? said:


> And we all use splitters, different types but as long as it isn't the "Sir Nickless" or whatever then you have a good fast splitter. I think they are called auto-clamp splitters.


What's wrong with the Sir Nickless? I haven't used them, looked interesting.


----------



## oww-is-that-hot? (Jun 26, 2011)

gilbequick said:


> What's wrong with the Sir Nickless? I haven't used them, looked interesting.


They just aren't an auto clamping type, so they're much slower. They are nice, you will never nick a wire, and they're shiny, but I don't care about shiny and I have yet to nick a wire with mine. I don't even know how people end up nicking them in the first place


----------

